# Thanksgiving story



## Ravens-son (Aug 14, 2012)

It's Thanksgiving, a girl is upset about her weight, and she wishes it wasn't an issue. The next day her older sister is eating constantly, and throughout the day the main character is eating a lot as well, leading up to a huge Thanksgiving feast where the girls both gain an enormous amount of weight (the older sister outweighs the younger).

I could have sworn it was in the weight room archives, but none of the titles seem right.


----------



## Coop (Aug 14, 2012)

I know of the very story you speak of. It was at Expandimonium's free area. The story was done by the very famous Jake(JMJ).


----------



## Ravens-son (Aug 15, 2012)

Coop said:


> I know of the very story you speak of. It was at Expandimonium's free area. The story was done by the very famous Jake(JMJ).



No idea where else it may be located? Google's no help.

And why can't artists and writers just set up a dA account? So much easier for us to find their work, even if they aren't interested in doing much on the site.


----------



## Coop (Aug 15, 2012)

Expandemonium is down I believe so unfortunatly there was no other place where I recalled seeing the story. So either Jake will have to post it again (hoping he has it) or perhaps someone who managed to save it posts it up with Jake's permission.


----------



## Jake (JMJ) (Aug 19, 2012)

Sadly, that story is probably lost forever. I sent that story to the webmaster on that site from an old AOL.com account so I can't even try to find it among my active email accounts. 

Sorry i couldn't be more help. 

Jake (JMJ)


----------



## plokifa (Aug 20, 2012)

Is the story called Thanksgiving Day Bulge? I found it using the wayback machine. I have no idea if this link will work, but I found it here.


----------



## Britt Reid (Aug 21, 2012)

The link itself didn't work, but gave enough data that I was able to go into archive.org and retrieve the story. It is being posted in Recent Additiions tonight.


----------

